# First Bacon questions



## wazoo (Mar 4, 2013)

I am well along on my first bacon thanks to all the help from the forum.  I used Pops brine for 14 days then developed a good pellicle in the refrigerator for 1 1/2 days.  I cold smoked for 12 hours yesterday with the temperature in the smoker between 55 and 72.  I put it back in the refrigerator over night.  The color was not as nice as I wanted.  I am thinking about giving one to two more 6 hour smokes.  Since our temperatures are not going over 60 is it okay to leave the bacon hanging in the smoker and just keep adding smoke with my AMTS until I see the color I want?  That way I don't have to be up late messing with it.  The smoke is very nice TBS so I think that this should work.

Any input form the pros would be much appreciated.

Thank you

Wazoo


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 6, 2013)

I am very much a rookey with the bacon but from what I read you can keep giving it smoke till you get the color you wish but any breaks you give it, I would put it back in the fridge like you did. I did a very small batch of bacon and the smoke flavor was more than what the color showed. My temperatures were almost exactly like yours. Like you I had a hard time getting color on it but I believe I read it was due to smoking at low temperatures. The coloration/smoke would be more apparent at slightly higher temperatures.(70-80?)


----------

